# Qu'est ce que j'apprends ???



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Certains déplorent le fait que je crée un fil par jour ??

Faux...

J'en crée plus...

En même temps, pendant longtemps je me suis demandé ce que vous pensiez de Jacques Chazot.

Personnellement il me manque beaucoup, j'aimais beaucoup son style, son élégance naturelle... tout ça quoi...

Enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certains déplorent le fait que je crée un fil par jour ??
> 
> Faux...
> 
> J'en crée plus...




Vous en rêviez, Sonny l'a fait....


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certains déplorent le fait que je crée un fil par jour ??



D'un autre côté pour enfiler des perles y a jamais trop de fils.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

De fil en aiguille, ou ce fil va-t-il nous emmener...


----------



## DuraLex (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> De fil en aiguille, ou ce fil va-t-il nous emmener...



Droit dans le mur (du Son(ny))


----------



## reineman (16 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> De fil en aiguille, ou ce fil va-t-il nous emmener...



a la pelotte de sonnyboy...c'est le but!... quelque post qu'il fasse, on en revient toujours a sa braguette.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ... quelque post qu'il fasse, on en revient toujours a sa braguette.



Une sorte de sourcier, un peu magicien en fait...  :hein:


----------



## valoriel (16 Décembre 2005)

le problème avec sonny, c'est que... :sleep: :sleep: 

non rien!!






_mais on l'aime bien quand même ​_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> le problème avec sonny, c'est que... :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> non rien!!
> 
> ...


et tu as mieux en stock ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Et même s'il avait...


----------



## valoriel (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu as mieux en stock ?


non, je ne crois pas...

mais pour moi, sonny est une figure de macG, un peu comme toi et d'autre!! il participe à la vie de cette communauté. certains de ses posts sont drôles, d'autre intéressant et la plupart... à chier  

j'avais juste envie d'écrire ici qu'il était parfois fatiguant, mais que je n'avais rien contre lui 

et surtout, je crois qu'il me manquerait s'il n'était pas là.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

En même temps on s'en fout un peu...

Non ?


----------



## valoriel (16 Décembre 2005)

et ce salopiot, il dirait même pas merci pour les tombées de futal, que je lui offre


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

En fait, le problème n'est pas Sonny, ce seraient plutôt ceux qui se prennent pour ses émules


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

C'était pas personnel, c'est juste qu'on ne lit que ça depuis quelques temps : le bar devient chiant.  La faute à qui ?

- aux autres, moi jamais
- aux nioubes
- au sujets pas intéressant (les autres)
- etc...

Oh pas besoin d'un sujet brillant dès le premier post, nécessairement. Ce qui m'a fait rire, cette semaine, c'est Anatole Ducon. Pourquoi ? car l'auteur a prit plus de 4 secondes pour poster un truc drôle à partager. Moi je le fais pas, ça se voit, mais après j'évite alors de me plaindre.

Le bar est nul ? ben nan, pas le bar...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

Et c'est celui qui l'dit qui suce


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Y a moyen de se faire bouffer le manganeou ici ?

ça m'interesse également....


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certains déplorent le fait que je crée un fil par jour ??



mais non, mais non....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Stook ? Va manger ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Stook ? Va manger ! :mouais:



au vu des posts précédents, suis pas certain que la formule soit bien choisie...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Stook ? Va manger ! :mouais:



c'est fait.....



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au vu des posts précédents, suis pas certain que la formule soit bien choisie...  :rateau:



oui, tres juste....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Ça n'avait pas de rapport. Je réclamais plutôt une pause.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avait pas de rapport. Je réclamais plutôt une pause.



Pause toujours, tu m'intéresses.


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avait pas de rapport. Je réclamais plutôt une pause.



une pause Kit.....Cat.....!

ok,


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'avait pas de rapport. Je réclamais plutôt une pause.


 
Quoi tu veux plus que je fasses de fils géniaux comme celui là ???


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu veux plus que je fasses de fils géniaux comme celui là ???


ho non continue ou sa vas faire baissé mon cota de poste par jour. déjà qu'il a bien baissé depuis la fermeture du ber des floodeurs 2


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi tu veux plus que je fasses de fils géniaux comme celui là ???


C'est vrai que cela change de tes fils génitaux


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que cela change de tes fils génitaux


géniaux génitaux s'est du pareil au même avec lui!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

arrêtez de beurrer la raie au gros Niçois, il va finir par glisser de sa chaise...


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

on le beurre pas on fait pour notre bien plus il en ouvre plus on peut mettre de poste pour plus ou moins rien dire donc s'est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on le beurre pas on fait pour notre bien plus il en ouvre plus on peut mettre de poste pour plus ou moins rien dire donc s'est bon.


Oui. Très bon. Ça m'apporte des prétextes pour vous payer des vacances.
Il est fin Sonny. Très fin. Lui au moins il avance des solutions d'épuration.

Sonny ? Les modos lui disent merci.


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est fin Sonny...


Ça, c'est une affirmation purement spéculative :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Même pas. Réfléchis-y


----------



## toys (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Même pas. Réfléchis-y


pour un modo ne pas réfléchir s'est du beaux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

j'dit ça, mais je dit rien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est marqué où qu'un _modérateur_ doit réfléchir ? Nulle part. Ça tombe bien, j'avais pas envie de m'y mettre.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est marqué où qu'un _modérateur_ doit réfléchir ? Nulle part. Ça tombe bien, j'avais pas envie de m'y mettre.



 Un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilités


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Mais pas forcément l'obligation de réfléchir. 

Mais de toutes façons, le pouvoir c'est pas nous qui l'avons. C'est vous. vous avez le pouvoir de faire de cet endroit autre chose qu'un ramassis de conneries. On vous aide juste à vous en rendre compte de temps en temps. Tu parles d'un pouvoir.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Les ennuis commencent blackounet, j'en connais un qui doit rigoler depuis le forum photo....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas forcément l'obligation de réfléchir.
> 
> Mais de toutes façons, le pouvoir c'est pas nous qui l'avons. C'est vous. vous avez le pouvoir de faire de cet endroit autre chose qu'un ramassis de conneries. On vous aide juste à vous en rendre compte de temps en temps. Tu parles d'un pouvoir.



Les enfants, je crois que la lumière vient d'entrer par la chatière...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Pas vraiment des ennuis. Juste qu'effectivement, vu de près, le chemin vers la rédemption salvatrice paraît bien plus long que de là où je le voyais avant. Je suis endurant  Enfin j'espère


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certains déplorent le fait que je crée un fil par jour ??
> 
> Faux...
> 
> ...




Merci Sonny, merci pour ces nouvelles de Jacques !
Il nous manque à tous !


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les ennuis commencent blackounet, j'en connais un qui doit rigoler depuis le forum photo....



Oui alors justement, est-ce que c'est _le bon moment_ pour commencer à fayoter avec le modo, là... j'hésite un peu


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, pendant longtemps je me suis demandé ce que vous pensiez de Jacques Chazot.
> 
> Personnellement il me manque beaucoup, j'aimais beaucoup son style, son élégance naturelle... tout ça quoi...
> 
> Enfin j'me comprends...



Je ne sais pas si tu es ironique ou sincère, mais j'aimais beaucoup Jacques Chazot qui, en dehors de son élégance naturelle et de son talent de danseur, avait un esprit particulièrement vif et acéré.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors justement, est-ce que c'est _le bon moment_ pour commencer à fayoter avec le modo, là... j'hésite un peu


Pfiou... sûrement pas. Mais j'imagine que ton intention n'était pas réelle


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors justement, est-ce que c'est _le bon moment_ pour commencer à fayoter avec le modo, là... j'hésite un peu



Là y a deux cas :

1 - Tu es sérieux, auquel cas il va me falloir conclure que tu es crétin aussi. Car si y en a un qui n'a pas (plus...) besoin de fayoter avec qui que ce soit c'est bien moi.

2 - Tu plaisantes, et c'est maladroit.

Car je n'aime pas la plaisanterie, sauf si c'est la mienne.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu es ironique ou sincère, mais j'aimais beaucoup Jacques Chazot qui, en dehors de son élégance naturelle et de son talent de danseur, avait un esprit particulièrement vif et acéré.



J'étais sincère, la plaisanterie résidait juste dans le fait que les crétins qui nous lisent par milliers, ne connaissent pas Jacques Chazot, car il ne connaissent pas non plus l'académie des 9....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sincère, la plaisanterie résidait juste dans le fait que les crétins qui nous lisent par milliers, ne connaissent pas Jacques Chazot


Nân, Môssieur! J'ai grandi avec les biberons de fiel de Jacques


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sincère, la plaisanterie résidait juste dans le fait que les crétins qui nous lisent par milliers, ne connaissent pas Jacques Chazot, car il ne connaissent pas non plus l'académie des 9....


ahaaaaaaaah  
...
 question, que lisez vous ici http://www.whoswho.fr/index.php?act=preview_biographie&idbio=125955&s=v
s'il y en a qui répondent "Xxoxoxoxo x?xo xoxoxoxox ..." je me sentirais moins seul! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân, Môssieur! J'ai grandi avec les biberons de fiel de Jacques



Peut être aussi ne fais tu pas partie des crétins qui NOUS lisent par milliers...


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sincère, la plaisanterie résidait juste dans le fait que les crétins qui nous lisent par milliers, ne connaissent pas Jacques Chazot, car il ne connaissent pas non plus l'académie des 9....



l'academy des 9, avec notre cher Jean-Pierre nationale ! il y avait aussi une espece de vieille blonde....

je l'ai retrouvé...


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> l'academy des 9, avec notre cher Jean-Pierre nationale ! il y avait aussi une espece de vieille blonde....


et très intelligente! (pour de vrai) si je me souviens bien ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Laurence Badie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Et qui se suvient encore de Michel Deneriaz ; à l'humour helvètique proche de notre SM?  Mais c'était dans l'émission ancètre de l'académie...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Décembre 2005)

Tout à fait patoch... y avait aussi Bernard Menez (jolie poupée) Gérard Hernandez...

Que de souvenirs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Oui... On rigolait bien à cette époque... :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

Et Roger avec Anne !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Hééééééééééééééééé oui... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

C'était avant l'nvention du flood et du 4 à la suite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

... Toute une époque... :love:


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... On rigolait bien à cette époque... :love:



Le Francophonissime!!!

Quelle époque!!!

Jean Valton et son ornithorynque!!! Culte!

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

... Enfin... Faut bien vivre avec son temps...


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Enfin... Faut bien vivre avec son temps...



'tain, avec ton flood nostalgique, tu m'as niqué mon post!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Un prêté pour un vomi  ... Tu m'as bien ruiné mon 4 à la suite...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho non continue ou sa vas faire baissé mon cota de poste par jour. déjà qu'il a bien baissé depuis la fermeture du ber des floodeurs 2


Par contre pour les fautes de français tu te maintiens au plus haut niveau. :mouais:



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> même pas foutu d'en enchaîner 4 à la suite...


Nioube


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

ça parle de quoi ici? ...un sondage ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Nioube



Ah oui ; mais avec cette fourberie de ralonger le délai à 45 secondes... T'as la porte ouverte pour un Nobody...


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ; mais avec cette fourberie de ralonger le délai à 45 secondes... T'as la porte ouverte pour un Nobody...



Niark.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça parle de quoi ici? ...un sondage ? :mouais:



Nan! De nos souvenirs télé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

La preuve...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Allez hop! Je passe pour la dernière couche


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nan! De nos souvenirs télé



La technique était tellement évoluée à l'époque, que quand un des participants était éliminé, le présentateur traçait une croix à la peinture avec un gros pinceau sur une vitre devant son visage!!! 

:love: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Et de 4!


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et de 4!



Bon, la prochaine fois, tu m'envoies un MP pour me prévenir!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

RHÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRRRRRRGL!!! NOOOOOOOOON!!! PAS NOBODY!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> RHÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRRRRRRGL!!! NOOOOOOOOON!!! PAS NOBODY!!!!!



Hé si...

Bon, je vais me coucher, moi, je ferai moins de dégats!!!


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Hé si...
> 
> Bon, je vais me coucher, moi, je ferai moins de dégats!!!




Mouarf:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Si vous croyez que je vais laissez l'infect*
se répandre tout seul comme ça sans rien faire vous vous fourrez le doigt dans le nez...

Faut juste que je trouve une idée de sondage...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

chiche!


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si vous croyez que je vais laissez l'infect*
> se répandre tout seul comme ça sans rien faire vous vous fourrez le doigt dans le nez...
> 
> Faut juste que je trouve une idée de sondage...




Gnarf 

La pureté pure


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> chiche!




*Un niçois contre un nîmois*
tu vois le truc ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> chiche!




coquine va


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilités



pinaise, l'oncle Ben....


----------

